# Trotline fisher at Dollar Point



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I think all of the waders that post on here from Galveston are familiar with Dollar Point. I heard a disturbing report from my buddy Paul today. He took his wife out to Dollar yesterday to catch some trout only to run into two trotlines that some guy had put out. Paul said they were huge lines and they were loaded down with redfish. The man who put them out told him to get out of the way of his lines and directed him towards the rocks but said that he had that area covered with his lines. I knopw that trotlines are legal but a whole trotline full of reds isn't. I am hoping that Parks and wildlife read this so that they can be watching. I personally think that a trotline takes the sport out of fishing and I am glad that Paul came across him instead of me because I don't think I would have been able to leave this guy alone. Look out for this guy if you are out there wading and help to make sure he isn't poaching. I plan to fish this weekend and I hope I run into him because he will get checked out by Parks and Wildlife when I'm done. Good Luck to all this weekend!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you sure it wasn't a commercial fisherman? They do run trotlines commercially for drum. If that is what it is then taking the sport out of it is the least of their concern.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It isn't legal to KEEP reds off of trotlines - most likely they were by catch and it was a commercial fisherman fishing for black drum. I hate it when they blanket popular reefs like that though.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw the same thing at East Bay north shoreline reefs a while back.
I don't understand the rationale for the legality; reds and black drum eat many of the same baits.
Heheh; is it legal to string slot reds off another guy's trotline?


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

I sometimes sail line fish, I put it out for about an hour or two at a time, it's not all about fishing, I like to take the nephiews out and just hang out with them, as I have no kids of my own. We never keep any illigal fish or anything over our limit, other than that we let the fish go. If the guy is not doing anything illegal why mess with him, on the other hand I don't place it in popular areas. But I don't own the bay.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

They have to use stainless circle hooks. Very very few of the reds will end up as floaters. I've watched them run the lines, and they are very efficient at gettin them reds off the hooks. Actually, most of them will cuss the reds and move if they are too thick, they want the black drum.


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

I think that sux that they can take the good spots for us the wader's to fish. we should be able to cut those **** [email protected]


----------



## JWJBigfish (Jul 29, 2004)

Do the black drum magically become red snapper on the restaurant menus, I have never seen black drum listed on a menu. Bigfish


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

*Be Careful*

Messing with a mans living is a dangerous thing. I know some comm. fishermen and I wouldn't want to come between them and their living. I've seen the lines also. It is interesting that they use circular pieces of wood about 3/8 of an inch thick and the diameter of a dime with a hole drilled thru the middle and nothing else.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I saw black drum on a menu at a seafood place in Corpus once. I think it was Water Street Seafood Co., or something like that.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

yhey use the wood for bait ?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

JWJBigfish said:


> Do the black drum magically become red snapper on the restaurant menus, I have never seen black drum listed on a menu. Bigfish


Yes it does. Sheepies also end up as red snapper. And most of the time when you order redfish, you are actually getting either black drum or tilapia.

The restaurants in Kemah are real bad about that...


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Trotlines are legal in saltwater but red drum are NOT allowed to be kept. Of course, you can't help them getting on the hook. But you've got to let them go. Also you've got to have an extra "trotline" tag to run'em too, and you can't run them on the weekends.

You can keep reds and specs off of a "sail line", which is like a trotline with some extra exceptions, the main one being that you can't leave it (you have to be watching it the whole time it's strung).

Check out this site for all the rules.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/legal_devices/

I myself have mixed feelings about trotlines. I know some salty old men who don't have the same opinion about what is "sporting". They don't wear their fancy Columbia shirts or drive their fancy, expensive "cat boats" or throw topdogs with castaway rods. They're old school and they're about catching fish the old school way (cheap and simple). Most often these old timers seem more a part of nature than I do in my bay boat, and more often than not they certainly show nature much more due respect.

But I can certainly see how trotlines could (and would) be abused if you could take gamefish with them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They use short pieces of wooden dowel rod for bait. I was shocked when someone else told me that. Also, most seafood restaurants on the coast use black drum if the menu just says fried fish, broiled fish, etc... I would think they could have a problem if the menu said snapper and they served you drum???


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

When did they change all these regs. no reds, no wekends, stainless hooks?

Sail Line: For use in *SALT WATER* only. A type of trotline with one end of the main line fixed on the shore, the other end of the main line attached to a wind-powered floating device or sail. 

Nongame fish, red drum, spotted seatrout, and sharks may be taken with a sail line.
No more than 1 sail line may be used per fisherman.
The sail line must be attended at all times the line is fishing.
Sail lines may not be used by the holder of a commercial fishing license.
Sail lines may be used 7 days a week.
*Tag Requirements:*
Must have a valid Saltwater Trotline Tag for each 300 feet of mainline or fraction thereof being fished.

*Construction and Design Restrictions:*
Sail line may not exceed 1800 feet from reel to sail.
Sail and the most shoreward float must be bright orange or red color. All other floats must be yellow. *No float* may be more than 200 feet from the sail.
A weight of 1 ounce or more must be attached to the line not less than 4 feet or more than 6 feet shoreward of the most shoreward float.
Reflectors of not less than 2 square inches shall be attached to the sail and floats. They must be easily seen from all directions. This applies for sail lines operated from 30 minutes after sunset to 30 minutes before sunrise.
May have no more than 30 hooks.
There is no hook spacing requirement.
No hook may be placed more than 200 feet from the sail.
May be baited with either natural or artificial bait.

*Placement and Location Restrictions:* Must meet placement and location requirements for saltwater trotlines.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

woah woah woah.. so you mean during the drum run when I'm CPR all these drum I'm wasting big money on crabs when all i need is a stinkin dowel rod?!? j/k... sometimes makes me think what the hell fish are thinking when they eat some of this stuff.. whats a dowel rod suppposed to resemble? I know I have nothing in my box that looks like one!


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

I use mine on wekends, non-stainless hooks, keep reds, specks, drum, flounder.

When did you guys make up all these rules. Can't be used commercially.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Los, a "sail line" and a "trot line" are two different things. The rules are a little different for each one.


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

CP He said dollar point and redfish, drum.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know if this is true or not but I always assumed that the dowel rod gets marine growth on it and that may be why they bite it... just a guess.



Mitchw123456 said:


> woah woah woah.. so you mean during the drum run when I'm CPR all these drum I'm wasting big money on crabs when all i need is a stinkin dowel rod?!? j/k... sometimes makes me think what the hell fish are thinking when they eat some of this stuff.. whats a dowel rod suppposed to resemble? I know I have nothing in my box that looks like one!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I've heard the same thing about the ones we see in Hynes bay. They use wooden dowels.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

cool


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

anyone who fishes for black drum is a loser anyway.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

H2O Junkie said:


> anyone who fishes for black drum is a loser anyway.


Are you saying this about Recreation fisherman?or, just commercial fisherman?

The reason I ask, is that every April, we participate in the P.O.I.N.T. Drum Tournament.

The owner of this sight seems to hold this particular Tournament in very high regard.

As do anyone else who clears their calender's that weekend for this event.

JB.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Shoot.. I'll take all the small black drum I can get my hands on... they are tasty fried. If that makes me a loser then so be it.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

H2O Junkie said:


> anyone who fishes for black drum is a loser anyway.


Ever caught them by sightcasting with a flyrod? They can be a blast to catch. All BS aside they are equal to if not better eating than redfish so long as you keep the ones under 10 or so pounds.

Catching a couple doz 10-15# black drum on a flyrod in shin deep water is fun stuff, I don't care who you are. And you don't have to keep them. I usually release redfish and drum.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

As far as the wooden dowel baits go I have heard it theorized that the small wood discs look like a small crab to them.

I know a guy who use to set lines and catch redfish on oleander leaves too. He said there is a way he hooks them to make them swish side to side or spin in the current kinda like a spoon does.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

JB, You got that right! Just call me a loser.



jabx1962 said:


> Are you saying this about Recreation fisherman?or, just commercial fisherman?
> 
> The reason I ask, is that every April, we participate in the P.O.I.N.T. Drum Tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Dow rods*

They soak them in WD40 or garlic oil to give off some scent.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

All BS aside they are equal to if not better eating than redfish so long as you keep the ones under 10 or so pounds. 

Exactly, I'll take over a red any day.

"They soak them in WD40 "

I don't think so, I belive that is illegal.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

i think since it is legal to fish with trot lines you might ought to leave tham alone. the guy that owns them might be a darn good ******* and kick your a--. i have seen bass fishermen (seem to think like trout fishermen) get busted up pretty good for cutting trot lines. can't some of you understand, if it is legal you cannot stop people that like to do something different from you.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Dude! I sure hope you're kidding? Guy


H2O Junkie said:


> anyone who fishes for black drum is a loser anyway.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Obviously H2O junkie isnt running for mayor around these parts. 

He (she?) is evidently some sort of elitist. Maybe they have a "I'm way better than you and only catch sexy fish" .com somewhere on the internet. If so, maybe this one should go there.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I agree with some of the previous posts about the eating quality of smaller black drum (aprox 20 -25"). I fish the upper Laguna Madre and during the summer the black drum are thick along the shorelines. The last two weeks have been incredible for black drum and reds down here. Yesterday I caught 17 blacks and 4 reds along a 100 yard stretch of shoreline. All were caught sightcastiing in 8 to 10 inches of water with Berkley Gulp crabs on a fly rod. 

I usually release all my reds and keep a few of the drum for eating. 

We had a fish fry last night and everyone thought the drum were great. 

Also I think the wooden dowels used on trotlines simulate the small clams and bay scallops the drum feed on. When you clean them, they a are full of ground up shell in their digestive system.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I think several restaurants serve black drum. I asked what type of fish was used for a particular menu item at Papa's Seafood. Their reply was Black Drum. I also know a guide who likes black drum better than redfish.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The guide and me both... black drum is mighty tasty and has a better texture than redfish. Although, I love redfish too...


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

you drum guys ijacked his thread. that's ok.


----------



## bebob25 (Mar 6, 2006)

I know that the restaurants in Kemah do not substitute black drum or any other fish for Red snapper, redfish or any named fish on the menu. Redfish is a top selling item as well as Tilapia. If you order these, this is what you get. period.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Glad we have your approval Los is 7..LOL Didn't mean to hijack... that is just the direction it took. 

Back on topic... thank goodness for the commercial fishermen in the bays providing us with tasty drum! Hopefully they will check their lines often and release those pesky reds.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Partly true. They sometimes refer to it as "Bay Snapper". Guy


bebob25 said:


> I know that the restaurants in Kemah do not substitute black drum or any other fish for Red snapper, redfish or any named fish on the menu. Redfish is a top selling item as well as Tilapia. If you order these, this is what you get. period.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Well.. that is a semi-accurate description. They are Bay Snappers if you leave a bait near them.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Emerill's*

Emerill's restaurant serves a dish made with "puppy" drum. It's awesome!

The first time I ever had drum was I believe at Papadeaux's. IT was **** good.

I've kept a couple of smallish 2-3 lbers and if you fillet them and grill them or bake them with some fresh pico de gallo, wow it's good!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Theres a famous restruant down in riverra[ mispelled] that sells a candied drum I still have never had anything like it awesome.Every year when I fish that end of Baffin bay we go eat there the name is slipping in my little brain.Very nice restraunt out in the middle of nowhere.Drum is there specialty. Some people like black drum so the looser tag is a little harsh


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

The guy at Dollar Point was breaking the law, regs clearly state that no more than one sail line or trot line per fisherman. If the guy had multiples strung out he was in violation.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I think you are talking about Kings Inn... noo-noo They have good food for sure!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

*Drum*

I Guess I am a looser. dam we will have to start a 12 step program for drum fishers.

Be cool,
cloudfishing


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Step 1: Grab your rod.


----------



## Steve Walko (May 12, 2005)

*Natural baits?*

The law reads: 
"May not be baited with other than natural bait. Natural bait is a whole or cut-up portion of a fish or shellfish or a whole or cut-up portion of plant material in its natural state, provided that none of these may be altered beyond cutting into portions."
I had some run ins with several trotliners last year in East Bay. They had covered up the Ladies Pass area of Hanna's Reef. I contacted Lance Robinson at Parks and Wildlife and informed him of the fact that they were using circles of wood cut from a wooded dowel as bait. This is the law he pointed me to when I complained. What the small round wooden pieces present to the Drum that they are fishing for, is the sillouette of a small crab. Huh! Trotliners using lures. I found out that what they also do is soak them in corn oil as an attractant. Lance told me that they can not do that and that they were going to look into it a little further. 
What kills me is trying to drift fish and having their lines snag my drift sock and lower unit. when you hang up it presents a dangerous situation of having to try to un hook a taught line with too many more hooks ready to sink into your hand if you slip. I guess that is what that cutter down the neck of needlenose pliers are for.
At least the law makes them remove them by 1pm on Friday and not put them back until 1pm Sunday. Doesn't help me as I am lucky enough to have some days off during the week 
MY $.02 Steve


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Besh Steak House in New Orleans only serves sheephead and drum.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Guides in South Padre fish for black drum when the fishing gets tough. I was not a fan until we could not catch anything but black drum on our reels. 

I normally release all my reds, but I will keep a small drum anyday for the table. The taste is MUCH better imo.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

capn said:


> Yes it does. Sheepies also end up as red snapper. And most of the time when you order redfish, you are actually getting either black drum or tilapia.
> 
> The restaurants in Kemah are real bad about that...


yep, I used to fish some lights at a pier in Kemah and almost everytime we were there a two guys in a john boat were at the end around the boat slips catching huge gar. They told us they sell them to the Kemah restaurants and are sold as other fish.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Black Drum (gutted and gilled) are frequently available at Quality Seafood market in Austin during the summer months.



irbjd said:


> I saw black drum on a menu at a seafood place in Corpus once. I think it was Water Street Seafood Co., or something like that.


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

troutphishin said:


> yep, I used to fish some lights at a pier in Kemah and almost everytime we were there a two guys in a john boat were at the end around the boat slips catching huge gar. They told us they sell them to the Kemah restaurants and are sold as other fish.


I don't know how long ago that was, but my wife and I both worked for Landry's in Kemah for over 3 years. This has been about 6-7 years ago, but I can tell you that the fish they are cutting up in the back ARE the fish they serve, and it matches the menu. I've seen them cut up Mahi, filet Red Snapper, and others.

They do serve drum sometimes as their "fresh catch" and it is stated as that in the menu. Usually the "fresh catch" is tilapia, but there is NEVER "gar" sold as something else (or at all) from a Landry's Seafood house.

Sorry - but that's just BS.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

just wanted to say "yuck" seeing Landrys name.  I wish it was good because they are everywhere. LOL


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

"is it legal to string slot reds off another guy's trotline?"
"is it legal to string dying fish off of parks and wildlife gill nets?"
I say no, if they're not being watched!


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

This is state code;

§ 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND 
FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights 
Act.
(b) In this section: 
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, 
birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act 
directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including 
camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of 
wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person 
has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
(*c) No person may intentionally interfere with another 
person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching 
wildlife*.
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb 
any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully 
engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(e) No person may enter or remain on public land or enter or 
remain on private land without the landowner's or his agent's 
consent if the person intends to disrupt another person lawfully 
engaged in the process


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

"(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb 
any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully 
engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife."

I see this as "no potlickers", "no drive your boat too close to others fishing", what else can this be miscontrued as?


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

That's potlicking imo


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

On a serious note, just because you don't like what another person is doing, does not make it illegal or unethical. Know the rules, and if they are illegal call the game warden. This from a sail liner, don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## oo7texas (Aug 14, 2005)

*on the menu*

if you are ever in riviera...try the uh...on the bay cafe....i think like 90 percent of their menu has black drum...all caught from their very own private pier...at least thats what i was told. Also, if your in corpus...try Bandas Seafood. They also server black drum and its pretty cheap and serverd with huge potato wedge's....mmm mmmm mmmm.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

As far as baits go. I knew a guy that used to run trot lines in Oso bay. He would have to let go HUGE reds caught on Oak leaves. I'm debating on next time I go to my Redfish hole to bring a bobber and some oak leaves!


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

*game warden*

my wife and i launched from dollar point marina this past sat afternoon, and as indicated by vehicle and empty trailer, the Game Warden launched there as well. we did not see any trotlines set, but i have seen them in the past out over the reef offshore from there.

i do not know the law in regards to saltwater trotlines, but that the game warden probably does.

we fished into the night with little luck, one gafftop and one under sized red and trout. i was wishing we had a generator and lights, then it might have been interesting.


----------

